# eucalyptus shavings as bedding?



## cabral (Jul 21, 2009)

hy everyone. i need to know if i can use eucalyptus SHAVINGS ( NOT MULCH ) as bedding ( substrate ) 

not other beddings treated wit eucalyptus oils 

just eucalyptus shavings.....

because i know a place when i can get alot for low price.....

also tell me if i have to do any treatment to thos eucalyptus shavings or what are the risck to use it ! 
this is what i mean ! 





made from eucalyptus wood !

thankSs


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 21, 2009)

Does it hold moisture?


----------



## cabral (Jul 22, 2009)

i dont know but i think it does..... 
i want to know because i can het lots of it and for almost no money.... 

i know pine shavings cant be used..... so .... i dont know
thats why i am asking


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 22, 2009)

The sap in Pine is toxic when placed in fishtanks... I assume that's the same reason it cannot be used with Tegus/lizards...

I am not sure if Eucalyptus is animal friendly... 

I belive most of us use "mulch" as opposed to "shavings". Shavings may be suitable for a young tegu, but it will grow quickly and I suspect the shavings will not work so well. They will compact far easier than mulch and are much more easily ingested. 


Tegus sometimes eat the strangest things





Since Cyprus Mulch is readily available and very inexpensive, I wouln't take the chance and would just use it...


----------



## cabral (Jul 22, 2009)

thats the problem
not in my country 
cypress mulch is not availabe here......


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jul 24, 2009)

cabral said:


> thats the problem
> not in my country
> cypress mulch is not availabe here......




How about aspen?


----------



## kpelzer (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah you can use aspen, mine loves it... mine used to eat the big pieces of cypress mulch so i switched to aspen shavings and have had no problems. great for gu's who love burrowing


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 24, 2009)

Eucalyptus has aromatic oils that can be irritating. I tried eucalyptus mulch (i know, something different) and one of my tegus acted strangely on it so I took it out.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 24, 2009)

cabral is dried pampas grass or palm available in your country. make your own mulch. cypress mulch is out of season in most parts of the USA. except Florida. they dont sell cypress here in PA . eucalyptus mulch i have used with no problems. but not eucalyptus shavings I dont use it because GUs ingest the shavings to easy.
JD


----------



## cabral (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks i will and i did my own mulch .. just check my pictures


----------

